# Maisy rings bells! :)



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Maisy is just a puppy and we have been working on training her and decided it would be a great idea to use bells! We just bought the bells the other day and hung them on the door! The idea is to train them to ring the bells when ever they nee to go potty. So when ever she rings the bells even if she just went to the bathroom we take her outside so she knows when ever she rings the bells she gets to go outside. Even if they don't get the hang of it right away. Just keep trying if you are still potty training ring the bells ever time you take them out. We have been doing this for several days now and she just rung the bell and sure enough when we took her outside she went! We are so proud of her and she is doing great with training! ;D


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats! its always a nice feeling when they get what you're teaching them.


----------



## SabreenaKons (Aug 3, 2011)

We are going to try this as well. We just got home this afternoon with our new girl (8 weeks old). We have been trying to figure out the potty schedule and have had several accidents throughout the afternoon. However, the last couple have been by the door. Hoping things get better with each day.

How old is your maisy?


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We have been doing this with our pup Finch (5 mos) for a couple weeks now and it works great! I like the bells better than the whining & nose nudging that our other 2 dogs do! We trained her using the "touch" method and she picked it up in a day. The great thing about teaching the word "touch" is that that you can then apply that training to other things as well! Good luck with it!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

After reading this I've decided to give it a try. The bells are now hung on the door!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Great idea! We are def going to give that a try. Early on she knew to go to the door when she has to go number 2 but unfortunately she doesn't sit there waiting patiently...she scratches like crazy! Hopefully the bells will be more pleasent on our ears than her sharp little nails against wood/metal!


----------



## SabreenaKons (Aug 3, 2011)

Well 3 days into it and Sadie has the bell ringing down. In fact I think she is too smart because she is ringing the bells even if she had just been out, but wants to go back out and just chase the leaves...funny, but tough since I have to take her out on a leash each time. :-\


----------



## moviegoer (Oct 14, 2011)

SabreenaKons said:


> Well 3 days into it and Sadie has the bell ringing down. In fact I think she is too smart because she is ringing the bells even if she had just been out, but wants to go back out and just chase the leaves...funny, but tough since I have to take her out on a leash each time. :-\


Glad to know this method is working! We're going to try it with our 8 week old puppy.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

MM, I could feel by your post that you are absolutely beside yourself!!!!   I felt your pride in your words and know how you feel!! Well did!!


----------

